# InDesign text rasterisation / transparent objects ???



## wicky (Jan 23, 2006)

I am outputting a large file which has images which use a drop shadow applied directly in InDesign. The digital proofs that have come back from the printer show a noticeable change in weight of the text surrounding the image, where the image box interacts with the underlying text. This is caused by a portion of the text being outlined by ID, to allow for the drop shadow. 

*Will this be visible on the final litho prints, and if so, how can it be avoided?*

I have checked, and this corresponds accurately to the information shown in the flattener preview palette.

The PDF is set to export for Acrobat 5 at 'press quality', but I have noticed that in the advanced tab the transparency flattener is set to medium resolution and greyed out, so not adjustable. (I have always previously set this to high resolution exporting for Acrobat 4.)

Can somebody give an overview of this particular setting in the export dialogue? Why is high res only available in Acrobat 4, and not in 5, 6 & 7? Which version of Acrobat should I be exporting for?

The printer is a Quark bod, and stuck in the middle ages, so he's no use in terms of giving accurate directions/settings.

Thanks for any help in adavance


----------



## fryke (Jan 23, 2006)

We had this happen, too. The transparency effects _are_ hacks to PostScript. AFAIK, there simply _isn't_ "real" transparency in PostScript, and the effects have to be rendered, which changes the type. Might want to create outlines of _all_ text below the shadows before sending to print...


----------



## virius (Jan 23, 2006)

> Can somebody give an overview of this particular setting in the export dialogue? Why is high res only available in Acrobat 4, and not in 5, 6 & 7? Which version of Acrobat should I be exporting for?


Transparency is a feature of PDF 1.4 (Acrobat 5) and above, so there is no need to flatten it.



> Will this be visible on the final litho prints, and if so, how can it be avoided?


Might be visible, that depends on the RIP used. 
The text looks heavier, because it's converted in outline. A possible solution is converting *all text of that page* in outline. You can do this by using an appropriate Flattening setting like the attached one.

That way there will be no difference in that page. That's the best you can do if the following does not help:
Put the text simply _above_ the transparent object.

Hope this helps


----------



## wicky (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, this is exactly how I resolved the issue, but on the digi proofs the outlined text appears to be a slightly different weight to the non outlined text. The client will probably not notice, but I do. 

I'm unsure why this would be the case, and keen to know if this is just an anomaly with the proofs, or if the issue will persist on the litho run.


----------



## wicky (Jan 23, 2006)

virius said:
			
		

> Put the text simply _above_ the transparent object.



This seems to have done the trick in the output palette. No visible rasterisation.

Cheers


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 24, 2006)

Save your files at PDF/X-1a. The artifacts in the pdf won't print, but do a test print just to be sure. Also, try to avoid using InDesign effects in your documents. You're safer using flattened tifs.


----------



## wicky (Jan 24, 2006)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> You're safer using flattened tifs.



Yes, I agree, but I got my company to drop Quark and pick up ID based on the various cool, time saving features, and now all of the designers have gone ID crazy. How do I tell 'em to re-adopt old habits? I haven't got the heart!

Plus, If Adobe sell it as "the killer app", then surely these features work.... I mean, they wouldn't sell us a dud would they? Ahhh, sweet eutopia!


----------

